# coco peat caution for CPs



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

For everyone going to grow carnivorous plants in their dart frog tanks, I urge none of you to use Coco peat for them.
I have been growing carnivorous plants for many years, and have a massive collection. I am also a member of the ICPS, international Carnivorous Plant Society. There was an article by Peter D' Amato in ICPS newsletter about an experiment with cocopeat as an alternative to peat moss. He is the author of the Savage Garden and owns California Carnivores (http://www.californiacarnivores.com). 

The problem with coco peat, when this experiment was done, is that it tends to break down much faster than peat moss when water logged or very wet, the way most CPs enjoy it. It also has a more neutral PH and not nearly acidic enough for the majority of carnivorous plants. Coming from coconut husks, this stuff also contains a high amount of salts which is lethal in the long run for CPs. 


Coco peat CAN be used as a small part of tropical CPs that prefer slightly richer soils like Nepenthes or tropical Drosera, as they also require better drainage. But it shouldn't be a mainstay, particularly for native CPs like Sarracenia, Utricularia, native Pinguicula or Drosera, as they need very wet soil. Also, a good majority of Subtropical plants like D. capensis also need wet conditions. I don't know how Black Jungle grows their Nepenthes, but just because the plants look healthy for now doesn't mean they'll suffer in the long run. 

In nature, even though Nepenthes have frogs all around them, rain washes away the dissolved nutrients in their native soil, with rain water. In a frog tank, the only way to keep the nutrient level down is watering with RO water and draining it out of the tank. If you use peat moss or a poor soil like I do, it may be a possibility to grow them straight in the soil. Unfortunately, constant flushing of nutrients may cause suffering for non CPs. This is particularly a problem for non carnivorous plants out in my bog garden. The pitcher plants thrive, but plants like Bog gentians can grow too slowly.


Carnivorous plants in a frog tank are best kept in separate pots with their own medium. Look up info on the internet for more information. You can grow them well if you have enough light. I moved my sundews out of my tank because they needed more light. Another major problem with most CPs in frog tanks is that they need a lot more light and Nepenthes will grow HUGE in just a few years. I had a N. ventricosa for a while in my tank, but had to move it as the rosettes were over 8 inches after a few months.

Feel free to experiment. You guys can definitely try, but I'm just providing some helpful and personal accounts from a mainstay CP hobbyist. Hope this clears some things up.

Rain


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Coco peat will only have salts in them if the husks were cured in brackish pools. I personally wash all of my substrate several times before using, and rinse twice in RO water for the final washing to remove any salts/metals.

I use Coco husk chips mainly because orchid growers recommended that it broke down at a much slower rate than peat moss and fir bark, and retained water better. I have been using it for about 1.5 years with great growth with regards to orchids, typical tropicals, bromeliads, and CPs such as Nepenthes, sundews, and butterworts.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

*good idea to wash*

Now that was a smart thing to do, wash the chips. Coco chips? Haven't actually heard of those. True, coco chips would probably provide better air circulation and resist breaking down as fast as coco peat. What kind of butterworts are you using? Mexican butterworts actually prefer more alkaline medium, so that may be a possibility. Still, it may be a good idea for future tropical CP mixes to add shagnum moss for more acidity.

Actually, maybe rinsed cocochips plus shagnum moss may be a good idea! Many cpers are looking for an alternative to peat moss, as lots of it isn't harvested in a substantial matter. I don't know how good this stuff is for Sarracenia, as they need waterlogged conditions. That might be what caused the rapid breaking down.

I will talk to some of the member of ICPS about coco chips. I may experiment myself. What a great idea! Where can I get coco chips?

Rain


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2004)

pet stores. 

i have a garden full of VFT and my media is a mix of pea gravel, coco husk, and coco chips and they have blood red traps at this point. tested the soil/water and i didn't get any unusual salinity results. i guess the stuff i got was not processed with salt. i am pretty sure that it was eco-earth brand.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

I bought mine from http://www.rolanka.com/biodchip.asp . I've contacted them to see if they are still selling it. I bought 2 of the compressed bales, shipped, for about $20. I have been using it for over a year now with good results for all sorts of terraria and planting mixes. The pH on the stuff is about 5.8-6.0, and my Nepenthes love it.

As for Sarracenia, I don't know. I've just used a peat and pearlite mix to put in a bog behind my house here. I just planted it this morning.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2004)

Speaking on nepenthes only (which is all that my greenhouse is packed with)

Rob (BorneoExotics.com) uses only coconut husks since nothing else is available in that little country. Since he is the main US supplier of the three major suppliers he must kill a lot of coconuts and have plenty of experience. yes it does break down faster than some other materials, but if properly drained with lots of charcoal it will be fine. 

Personally I find that it drains better and last longer than the New Zealand Sphagnum moss that I paid a fortune for and now don't care for. The plants like it, but I find it rots faster.

joe


----------

